
Free Online Node-Based Programming (hackable by JavaScript and GLSL Shaders) - yyycomposer
https://www.gsn-lib.org/
======
dang
This looks interesting but you should add more explanation. Also, it's bad if
your friends upvote and post booster comments; HN users have sharp instincts
for this and don't like it.

If you email hn@ycombinator.com I can give you a couple of tips for posting
this again.

------
homeboy80
Played a bit more with this. The wireless node connections are a great
feature. But I found the UI less convincing than NoFlo UI
[http://app.flowhub.io/](http://app.flowhub.io/) Why have they separated data
from compute nodes?

------
homeboy80
Thanks for the link. I like that it works without registering.

